# crayfish trapping



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

just wondering how many people here trap crayfish and if anyone has a few poitners. ive had some decent luck in creeks using cut fish chunks, but are there any other baits that are better? ive heard a can of fish flavored cat food opened just a bit works well, but never tried it yet. i also work at a grocery store so i can get all the scrap beef and pork fat i want if that works any good. since ill be doing most of my trapping in a little creek, would it be better to put it by the rocks near shore, out farther, or under one of the many smaller waterfalls? any advice is appreciated.


----------



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

sounds like you have it figured out. I've heard of people using bacon also but the baits that you have mentioned plus the ones you get for free would be more efficient i believe. i thought about trapping a few myself here before the bass start to spawn and pitch them up in there beds to see if i could get into any big ones. i would definitely place the traps around rocky areas due to that's where they live.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

oh yea it will definatley go in a rocky area, but whether a rocky shore, middle, or under the waterfalls will be best is another thing im trying to figure out. guess i can always do what i preach on here and try em all out and see what works best then!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not sure of your trap, back in Louisiana when I was there in the mid 80s, it was a small basket shape with the top portion a section of PVC. You can use some of the standard chicken liver and gizzards suspended almost to the bottom to get them to climb up the side...I would put it in the creek maybe just over the top, of course current, and such always plays a part, I would go with a slower current....just me...be good, good fish'n..


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

chicken necks works great


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

put out in a rocky area for sure. then, get you a regular wire minnow trap, open the holes a little bigger and toss in a couple chunks of summer sausage, or better yet some kind of outdated pork found in the clearance section of the meat dept at the store. 

should be full of craws in a couple days!


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I just Seine them. Its much more effective and worthwhile.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

already got the wire minnow trap and i have tried seinin them and do pretty well in some areas, but im sure i can load up the trap pretty well too once i find the right bait and location combo.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

try dry dogfood for bait...trust me on this one


----------



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

I'll second dog food. Over a dozen in one trap left over night.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

After experimenting last year quite a bit with bait, I found fresh fish cut into chunks worked best for me. As people have said, almost any bait will work, but fresh fish got the most numbers for me. When I set my traps I leave them in the water for 3 days usally, and check them 2-3 times in that period. If you don't check them regularly you will start to have some escape, or start beating each other up. I have 12 traps set-up on a trotline, roughly 8 feet apart from each other. I run the trotline parallel to a rocky shore, in about 3 feet of water. On average, I usually catch 1 crawfish per trap per hour that they are in the water. I like to leave them in for 3 days, because that's about how long the bait will last if you empty them each night.

I don't like dogfood because it washes out of my traps.


----------

